# NIE application for Canadian student.



## dominiquenicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everybody,
Last week I made an application for my Spanish student NIE and am now waiting for receive my paper work in order to complete the second portion of the application. They told me I would get the 'other papers' in one week, but that time has passed....

I have the feeling that this could take quite awhile and am a bit concerned as there are so many things one cannot do without a NIE (rent a flat, take a part time job, etc.). 
Does anybody have any experience with this process (for non-EU passport holders)? I spoke to a very helpful Chinese student at the NIE office today and he said he knew people (other Chinese students) for whom it took MONTHS to get their NIE!!!
Any information would be very appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dominiquenicole said:


> Hi everybody,
> Last week I made an application for my Spanish student NIE and am now waiting for receive my paper work in order to complete the second portion of the application. They told me I would get the 'other papers' in one week, but that time has passed....
> 
> I have the feeling that this could take quite awhile and am a bit concerned as there are so many things one cannot do without a NIE (rent a flat, take a part time job, etc.).
> ...


It is my understanding that you can get a NIE usually the same day, it is the residency that takes time. The NIE is just an identification number that enables you to do various financial things, such as open a bank account, rent property, register on the padron (essential if you wish to buy a vehicle), etc.; it also enables "big brother" (if you don't know who that is- read George Orwells' classic book - '1984') to keep an eye on your financial transactions.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> It is my understanding that you can get a NIE usually the same day, it is the residency that takes time. The NIE is just an identification number that enables you to do various financial things, such as open a bank account, rent property, register on the padron (essential if you wish to buy a vehicle), etc.; it also enables "big brother" (if you don't know who that is- read George Orwells' classic book - '1984') to keep an eye on your financial transactions.


Actually, it's the other way around as Xabiachica mentioned recently.

The NIE can take time but they MUST give you the 'residencia' the same day provided, of course, all is in order.


----------



## dominiquenicole (Apr 4, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> It is my understanding that you can get a NIE usually the same day, it is the residency that takes time. The NIE is just an identification number that enables you to do various financial things, such as open a bank account, rent property, register on the padron (essential if you wish to buy a vehicle), etc.; it also enables "big brother" (if you don't know who that is- read George Orwells' classic book - '1984') to keep an eye on your financial transactions.


Hi,
Thanks for the comment, but as I mentioned in my post the NIE process is very different for those without EU passports. I'm Canadian-it's a very different story for us and there's very little information available on the subject. 
DN


----------



## dominiquenicole (Apr 4, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Actually, it's the other way around as Xabiachica mentioned recently.
> 
> The NIE can take time but they MUST give you the 'residencia' the same day provided, of course, all is in order.


I did not receive a 'residencia'. What's that?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Actually, it's the other way around as Xabiachica mentioned recently.
> 
> The NIE can take time *but they MUST give you the 'residencia' the same day* provided, of course, all is in order.


unless you're non-EU.... in which case it can take forever.............


----------



## dominiquenicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Forever?!?!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dominiquenicole said:


> Forever?!?!


well, not _literally........ _but it might seem that way 


but that's a resident visa/card - you surely already have a student visa so you don't need that - just a NIE

for the NIE, which is what you want, it shouldn't take any longer for you than for an EU citizen - anyone can have one of those, providing they have a good enough reason - you can even get one from a Spanish Consulate without ever setting foot in Spain


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> It is my understanding that you can get a NIE usually the same day, it is the residency that takes time. The NIE is just an identification number that enables you to do various financial things, such as open a bank account, rent property, register on the padron (essential if you wish to buy a vehicle), etc.; it also enables "big brother" (if you don't know who that is- read George Orwells' classic book - '1984') to keep an eye on your financial transactions.


Baldilocks is completely right. Unless they have changed something recently, the day you hand in your paperwork they will give you a little cardboard "resguardo" from your application with your NIE (it's an ID number.) You MUST keep that until you're called back to pick up your proper card OR your application is denied - both will likely be at least a month later, if not more, depending on where you apply.

For example, in Santander it took me about a month to get my final TIE (the card with your NIE number and residency permission on it) whereas in Bilbao it took... 6 months?? 

The resguardo you are given is enough to open bank accounts and such. It's often a big help to have your passport with it to back it up.


----------



## dominiquenicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmmm, 
That's interesting. I didn't receive anything when I handed my papers in.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dominiquenicole said:


> Hmmm,
> That's interesting. I didn't receive anything when I handed my papers in.


things vary in different areas

when we applied for our NIEs well over 9 years ago we were given a receipt for the payment & told to come back a month or so later for the actual NIE certificates, afaik (from people who have recently applied) that's how it still happens in this area, though it's not a month wait now, more like a week I think

the res cert for EU citizens is issued on the spot though

non-EU citizens have a lot more hoops to jump through for residency, which is why it takes longer & will vary depending on personal circumstances


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

dominiquenicole said:


> Hmmm,
> That's interesting. I didn't receive anything when I handed my papers in.


Strange. Do you have, at least, an appointment for fingerprints soon? That could be when you get the resguardo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Strange. Do you have, at least, an appointment for fingerprints soon? That could be when you get the resguardo.


I thought she was applying for a NIE?

you don't get fingerprinted for a NIE


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> Baldilocks is completely right. Unless they have changed something recently, the day you hand in your paperwork they will give you a little cardboard "resguardo" from your application with your NIE (it's an ID number.) You MUST keep that until you're called back to pick up your proper card OR your application is denied - both will likely be at least a month later, if not more, depending on where you apply.
> 
> For example, in Santander it took me about a month to get my final TIE (the card with your NIE number and residency permission on it) whereas in Bilbao it took... 6 months??
> 
> The resguardo you are given is enough to open bank accounts and such. It's often a big help to have your passport with it to back it up.


I think, maybe, you are a little out-of-date. The TIE does not exist any more (I seem to recall that it went out in around 2006).

You can now either apply for a NIE (temporary or otherwise) or a 'residencia' (I use that term as it's what most people call it. In fact, all you are doing is putting your name on a list of foreigners. You are then given either a green A4 sheet of paper or, in some areas, a small, credit card sized piece of paper. This may or may not be plasticized.

On your 'residencia' it will show your NIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think, maybe, you are a little out-of-date. The TIE does not exist any more (I seem to recall that it went out in around 2006).
> 
> You can now either apply for a NIE (temporary or otherwise) or a 'residencia' (I use that term as it's what most people call it. In fact, all you are doing is putting your name on a list of foreigners. You are then given either a green A4 sheet of paper or, in some areas, a small, credit card sized piece of paper. This may or may not be plasticized.
> 
> On your 'residencia' it will show your NIE.


non-EU citizens still get a TIE _Tarjeta de identidad de extranjero_ 

Tarjeta de identidad de extranjero - Ministerio del Interior

I think it's the EX17 form - there's a link on our FAQs thread


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I thought she was applying for a NIE?
> 
> you don't get fingerprinted for a NIE


We non-EUs sure do! Mine appears on the back of my ID card and everything.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I think, maybe, you are a little out-of-date. The TIE does not exist any more (I seem to recall that it went out in around 2006).
> 
> You can now either apply for a NIE (temporary or otherwise) or a 'residencia' (I use that term as it's what most people call it. In fact, all you are doing is putting your name on a list of foreigners. You are then given either a green A4 sheet of paper or, in some areas, a small, credit card sized piece of paper. This may or may not be plasticized.
> 
> On your 'residencia' it will show your NIE.



No, this information is not out of date at all. The process you cite is what you go through as EU citizens. 

If you're not EU, you must register yourself upon arrival in Spain with a valid visa.
You then receive your *NIE* (your ID number) and once your stay is approved and you're valid, your *TIE* (your ID card.) 

Again, the process you cited is the process for EU citizens. It's quite different from the process we have to go through. 


(For more info on NIE/TIE: Diferencias entre NIE, TIE y Residencia legal en España - Parainmigrantes.info)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> We non-EUs sure do! Mine appears on the back of my ID card and everything.


but the NIE isn't an ID card

I know you get fingerprinted for you TIE - but the NIE isn't the same thing at all


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> but the NIE isn't an ID card
> 
> I know you get fingerprinted for you TIE - but the NIE isn't the same thing at all


I'm sorry.

As a non-EU citizen, the application for first time residency with a NIE and the TIE is the *same* process. During this process, usually after the first appointment in which you must submit your documents, you are given an appointment to go back to extranjería to get fingerprinted. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> As a non-EU citizen, the application for first time residency with a NIE and the TIE is the *same* process. During this process, usually after the first appointment in which you must submit your documents, you are given an appointment to go back to extranjería to get fingerprinted. That's all I was trying to say.


but what if you only want a NIE & not residency?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> but what if you only want a NIE & not residency?


From what I understood from the OP, this is not what she was asking about. NIE and TIE are two terms that get switched around very liberally, especially by those of us coming from outside the EU. 

Any student here for "larga duración" (more than 6 months) is going to have to apply for *both* (the NIE will be included on the TIE, and both will be taken care of with the same application) and only after having obtained the correct visa while in the country of origin. Any student here for less than 6 months is, apparantly, only able to obtain a NIE in the event that he or she is receiving a grant/scholarship in Spain. 

More information regarding the application for NIE/TIE for non-EU nationals is available here in Spanish: https://www.upc.edu/sri/estudiantad...-legal-en-espana/nie-solo-numeros-sin-tarjeta

and here in English: Residency regulations for non-EU Students - Universidad de Deusto - Deustuko Unibertsitatea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> From what I understood from the OP, this is not what she was asking about. NIE and TIE are two terms that get switched around very liberally, especially by those of us coming from outside the EU.
> 
> Any student here for "larga duración" (more than 6 months) is going to have to apply for *both* (the NIE will be included on the TIE, and both will be taken care of with the same application) and only after having obtained the correct visa while in the country of origin. Any student here for less than 6 months is, apparantly, only able to obtain a NIE in the event that he or she is receiving a grant/scholarship in Spain.
> 
> ...


EU citizens get them mixed up too - which is why there's an explanation in our FAQs

I'm surprised to hear if you already have a student visa that you still have to register for a TIE :confused2: 

I thought, it seems wrongly, that the student visa gave you the permission to stay here for the duration of the course

one thing from your link though, isn't quite correct, so I'm left wondering 



> since 1990, everyone entering Spain is required to obtain this number


clearly that isn't correct, and it's perfectly possible for people to stay in Spain for extended periods without a NIE number - you can in fact rent property without one & get phones etc connected - my phones, both mobile & landline were contracted with my passport - as is my rental contract (although I am of course properly registered as resident) & many landlords keep utilities in their own names

it IS getting more difficult to do anything without the proper paperwork, but it's still possible


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> EU citizens get them mixed up too - which is why there's an explanation in our FAQs
> 
> *I'm surprised to hear if you already have a student visa that you still have to register for a TIE :confused2:
> 
> ...


The student visa gives you permission to enter the country and stay here for "larga duración." However, once you arrive you have a short window of time to apply for the proper paperwork. The visa is essentially your pre-approval. The application for the TIE/NIE as a student must be taken care of within three months of arrival or the student will be considered illegal. The visa has an expiration date directly on it of three months. This is why non-EU students often get confused when they first get their visas and see the expiration date. The visa is your way in, whereas the NIE/TIE is your ticket to stay.


Regarding the lack of a NIE and the error on Deusto's page, that's a whole different issue (and Deusto's error). I think we both know anyone looking to legally reside in the country should do everything they can to make their stay legal. Again, I think we both know that there's a number of people who just haven't bothered. 

You are correct, it is possible to open all sorts of accounts with passports. However, at least for non-EUs, there are serious advantages to opening an account with a NIE. Most banks charge a hefty fee for non-residents accounts. If you open the account and give your NIE, these charges tend not to be applied. I don't remember about phone lines since I opened mine once I had my proper Spanish paperwork. 

I think we're getting way off track from the poor OP's original post... Sorry, OP! :focus:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> The student visa gives you permission to enter the country and stay here for "larga duración." However, once you arrive you have a short window of time to apply for the proper paperwork. The visa is essentially your pre-approval. The application for the TIE/NIE as a student must be taken care of within three months of arrival or the student will be considered illegal. The visa has an expiration date directly on it of three months. This is why non-EU students often get confused when they first get their visas and see the expiration date. The visa is your way in, whereas the NIE/TIE is your ticket to stay.
> 
> 
> Regarding the lack of a NIE and the error on Deusto's page, that's a whole different issue (and Deusto's error). I think we both know anyone looking to legally reside in the country should do everything they can to make their stay legal. Again, I think we both know that there's a number of people who just haven't bothered.
> ...


totally agree about the bank accounts - a resident account can pretty much be free

but again - a NIE won't get you a resident account - only a resident registration cert (in the case of EU citizens) or a TIE (for non-EU) will get you one of those - since the NIE is not proof of residency - you can get a NIE without ever setting foot in Spain 



now that we've sorted out that the NIE & the TIE are different things - thanks to the thread drift  - perhaps the OP will let us know what she's actually applying for & if necessary I can change the thread title??


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> totally agree about the bank accounts - a resident account can pretty much be free
> 
> but again - a NIE won't get you a resident account - only a resident registration cert (in the case of EU citizens) or a TIE (for non-EU) will get you one of those - since the NIE is not proof of residency - you can get a NIE without ever setting foot in Spain
> 
> now that we've sorted out that the NIE & the TIE are different things - thanks to the thread drift  - perhaps the OP will let us know what she's actually applying for & if necessary I can change the thread title??



Bet you a caña she's talking about the TIE. 
The "problem" is, and I've dealt with this with folks here on student visas for the last 5 years, just about every non EU refers to it as a NIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Bet you a caña she's talking about the TIE.
> The "problem" is, and I've dealt with this with folks here on student visas for the last 5 years, just about every non EU refers to it as a NIE.


I'm not taking that bet - I reckon she is too


& I'll change the thread title when she confirms it


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

D'oooooh.

EDIT: Can I be a pain in the butt? (Like I've been this whole thread  ) I would leave NIE in the title and add TIE. The majority of non-EUs I have dealt with have no idea what a TIE is. For the thousands coming here on the language assistant program, even the government makes it confusing using, almost exclusively, the term NIE.


----------

